# Blue Prints.... We found somthing!!!!



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Left out last Friday and dropped in just South of the Nipple..... Saw a ton of bait, but was looking for the eddy I saw South of the Elbow. Never found much, so we decided to head back North toward the Nipple, where the bait was... I saw a little stick sticking up in the middle of open water and we headed for it (it was a log only 3ft. long and about 10 inches in diameter by the way).... Going by it the first time brought total pandamoneum to the boat!!! 5 knockdowns on 8 lines!!!! We caught all 5!!! 4 Dolphin 1 wahoo!!! It was on!!!!! Next pass brought 4 knockdowns and 3 fish!!!! We got to our honey hole around 2, after a couple of hours we had 9 Dolphin, and 8 Wahoo on the boat!!!! It was AMAZING!!! Im gonna try to post a few clips from the GoPro. Some pretty cool underwater video.


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I tried..... but I couldnt get it to do it.....


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Send em to me And I'll post em for ya [email protected]


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great day! We must have had a crate of bananas onboard I did not know about!!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Sweet... You can also upload the videos to youtube and post the link here. I'd like to see them.


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok They are up!!!! I hope to get better with the camera soon!!!!!


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Nice seeing my neighbors catching something.


----------

